# American make Franco pocket torch, Working.



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)

I baught this because it came with original battery which is British, i did not want to take apart the battery but i built a power source for it an its working, it still has its original mushroom bulb. the brass strips i baught from a hobby shop. Alot of patience is needed with a solder iron but i got there in the end, I soldered these strips on to the battery holder to the original batterys specification, it fits perfect.


----------



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)




----------

